# Agressive bird maybe?



## ozzy-nator (Jul 16, 2011)

im not sure what to do, ive read alot of the posts about taming, bonding, raising birds. They are helpful but ive had Oscar for over 1 year now, and he hand raised, and very tame at one point, used to love to sit on my hand, get scritches, loved people, was a very playful nice bird. 
July came (July 1 is his hatch date) my son came and visited for 1 week, we had to move oscar into our bedroom where he shared a very large cage with our other cockatiel Ozzy (f) whom he has known and shared a cage on and off for the year. my son left we moved them back into their room and it was like night and day, Oscar became very bity , would lunge at me no matter what even if I was holding millet,and over time it just got worse and worse. 
someone eles had said he probably bonded with Ozzy in that week and was mad that I took her away. At one point I put her back and it was ok but no change in his attitude. 

then if I let him out he will fly at my head and bite me, and this is what he does everytime I let him out. I think I will take him to get his wings clipped if I can even get him in the travel cage which I really dont know if that will happen. 

 This is crazy. he was so friendly before. what the heck happened? what can I do. Ive tried just starting over with him. he wont bite me as much but is still biting and attacking way more than should be normal. ive tried moving him out of the bird room , which did nothin but make them flock call for each other. ive changed toys, dishes, views, covering him for 14 hours a day or longer. ...........

Help.:blush:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds hormonal...he's at that stage where some boys will become very nippy and bitey. Clipping his wings will help, but you can also try hormone reduction techniques found here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try some food bribery too - it can be a useful attitude changer. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## ozzy-nator (Jul 16, 2011)

i try to do that with the food, which he will eat from my hands from behind the bars of the cage but as soon as I open the door he launches at my hands and keeps attacking until I close the door. Im not putting stuff up to him, im basically holding it out to get him to come to me. 

This is extremly difficult. I wish I knew what he was really feeling.


----------



## blackchinchilla (May 21, 2011)

it could be that he bonded to ozzy got mad that he was not with her and is now trying to protect her from you saying that ozzy is mine not yours


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Juju was the same way when I introduced him to Moon, my second tiel. He went from wanting to be with me all the time and asking me for scritches to being downright aggressive. He never went out of his way to attack me, but he'd bite if I tried to interact with him. However, after a couple of weeks, he calmed down. I think the long nights treatment worked as far as controlling his hormones, and I guess he must have also realized that I wasn't going to come between him and his new buddy. He's friendly again now, though not as clingy as he used to be.

I would let them be near each other if that's what they want, definitely try hormone control and food bribery and just start over with taming them both. Oscar may calm down like Juju did once the novelty of having found a same-species mate wears off.

Oh, and if he's flying at your head to attack I would clip his wings for sure.


----------



## ozzy-nator (Jul 16, 2011)

sorry it took so long to get back. I just wanted to give a update. Well about 2weeks ago, Oscar FINNALLY would step up on my hand. I can not get over how long that hormonal aggression lasted, Im hoping it was because it was his first. Anyways, I did work with him over the past few months. I tried to not be pushy, I did put Ozzy back in there with him, over a month ago, and around the time he would step up for me, is when she also started to let him preen her and they have been getting along better.

He has even let me start giving him neck scratches again.. 

Thanks for all the help, it was a tough time, we are just taking it slow, learing as we go.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, So all's well that ends well..B.J.


----------

